# Player looking for online or in-person Star Wars Saga Edition game



## TyrantLobe (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey all. I'm looking to play some Star Wars Saga Edition, either in-person (Burlington, VT area) or using some type of online tool (Skype, Goolge+, MapTools, etc.)

If anyone has a game going and wants a mature player to join their group, let me know.

Thanks!


----------

